

Ask HN: Browsers Crashed When Streaming from Netflix - mindspringcity

I was trying to stream movies from Netflix and my browsers (I.E. 8, Firefox 3.5) all crashed on two different PC with Win 7 and XP. Does anybody know how to correct the problem? Thanks!
======
alina24
Try this : <http://www.opera.com/>

